# "Ringo" takes Derby First!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome! Golden’s doing very well this fall! Hopefully I can add to that in a few weeks in the Q. Our nutcase 11 month old is Derby ready on the marks but just too wild at this point. We are waiting til the spring to break her out.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I love hearing of Trial successes for Golden's....a big well done!


----------

